
Show HN: Maker Monikers – Brandable domain names for side projects - wewantweb
https://makermonikers.com
======
wewantweb
I built this marketplace over the weekend as a hack project. It's basically
BrandBucket but more affordable for makers and indie hackers who just want a
decent domain name to start their project with.

